# Asked a guy out :)



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've really liked this guy for awhile and I thought that he kinda liked me but he never did anything about it. So I asked him to dinner...he said yes  The experience was terrifying though I must admit but I think what really counts is that I did it anyway!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Good for you. That takes a lot of courage.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:clap:clap :clap:clap

Congrats!


----------



## Skertusmaximus (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job!, if only more girls lead in your footsteps and had the initiative to ask guys out.
pretty sexy a girl asking a guy out if you dont mind


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

**

Wished u asked me


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 



Skertusmaximus said:


> Nice job!, if only more girls lead in your footsteps and had the initiative to ask guys out.
> pretty sexy a girl asking a guy out if you dont mind


..pretty scary also lol


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

whoishe said:


> Wished u asked me


lol sorry ....next time i will


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Well done :yes I don't think I have the courage to do anything like that, well that's probably because im not really bothered about that kinda stuff atm.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Reasons y he didn't ask was that he thought you were out of his league


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

whoishe said:


> Reasons y he didn't ask was that he thought you were out of his league


I actually thought he was out of my league, that's a big part of why it took me so long to ask him


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure I can add anything original to what the others have said, just wanted to say good luck as well. Let us know what happens.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, girls like u should be more in this world. It's kinda disscouraging for guys to know they always have to make the first steps. 

Good job, tell yuor friends about it, maybe they'll follow your example.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Good for you!!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

eh3120 said:


> I've really liked this guy for awhile and I thought that he kinda liked me but he never did anything about it. So I asked him to dinner...he said yes  The experience was terrifying though I must admit but I think what really counts is that I did it anyway!


Yay! That's awesome! I hope it works out!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

All right good for you!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot of girls ask out guys all the time. Just not those who look like they are angry all the time, or busy, or annoyed and don't want to be bothered. They also do not ask out guys they find unattractive.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

well done, seriously thats awesome and very brave!! im a looong way from being able to do something similar, hope it goes well for you


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the support honestly means a lot. But now I'm going to ask you all for some advice lol...so I asked him "do you want to have dinner with me some time" but I never said when so we are stuck in a weird dating limbo lol. I don't know if I'm brave enough to approach him about this again. For some reason it makes me feel like a pest ugh!


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> Thanks everyone, the support honestly means a lot. But now I'm going to ask you all for some advice lol...so I asked him "do you want to have dinner with me some time" but I never said when so we are stuck in a weird dating limbo lol. I don't know if I'm brave enough to approach him about this again. For some reason it makes me feel like a pest ugh!


A bit of a chore for someone with social anxiety, but if he likes you I'm 100% sure he won't give a toss. In fact, he might like that it's an excuse to have another conversation with you.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rdrr said:


> A lot of girls ask out guys all the time. Just not those who look like they are angry all the time, or busy, or annoyed and don't want to be bothered. They also do not ask out guys they find unattractive.


Nice bit of speculation there


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay! That's incredible  Takes a LOT to do something like that. Even people without SA fear about doing things like that.

Don't worry about being too forward. He said yes, so he likes you! Just relax, be yourself and be confident


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice! That is brave and strong.

I guess you have no choice but to ask him again since you didn't work it out originally. At least you have something started though. Good for you!!


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

eh3120 said:


> so I asked him "do you want to have dinner with me some time" but I never said when so we are stuck in a weird dating limbo lol. I don't know if I'm brave enough to approach him about this again. For some reason it makes me feel like a pest ugh!


That's awesome that you were brave enough to ask him out and that's the success regardless of what happens with the guy. Now that you have let him know that your interested it may be best to let him reciprocate IMO.


----------



## DavidBlues (Oct 30, 2011)

Try to make it clear that its a date thing, guys can be kinda clueless when it comes to stuff like this (and I am no exception). Kinda flirt with him, lightly put your hand on his upper arm, etc; this should tell him that you're interested in him. I'm not sure if there is a friend zone with guys never having gone for them myself, but its not a place you want to experience :teeth.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

huzzah!


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> Thanks everyone, the support honestly means a lot. But now I'm going to ask you all for some advice lol...so I asked him "do you want to have dinner with me some time" but I never said when so we are stuck in a weird dating limbo lol. I don't know if I'm brave enough to approach him about this again. For some reason it makes me feel like a pest ugh!


That's why when you ask someone out you ask them if they are free on ______ and set up a time then and there.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Good job! That takes guts. Hope the date goes well :]


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

If you guys go to Denny's you should try the grilled cheese!

What kind of guy is this guy? Is he pretty shy? If he's shy then it will take a while for him to show that he likes you, but inside he's probably thinking "ahhhh I can't believe she asked me! I have to try not to screw this up!!!"


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

jamesd said:


> That's why when you ask someone out you ask them if they are free on ______ and set up a time then and there.


Yeah i know but its not like i do this kind of thing often and i was so nervous a bunch of words just popped out


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Did anything happen like??


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

So when is the dinner?


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> I've really liked this guy for awhile and I thought that he kinda liked me but he never did anything about it. So I asked him to dinner...he said yes  The experience was terrifying though I must admit but I think what really counts is that I did it anyway!


Congrats!! I'm glad for you. ^-^


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> I've really liked this guy for awhile and I thought that he kinda liked me but he never did anything about it. So I asked him to dinner...he said yes  The experience was terrifying though I must admit but I think what really counts is that I did it anyway!


awesome! i'm really happy for you, as is everyone else on here! i bet you feel so much better for just asking. i wish too, that there were more women like you in the world - that will ask a guy out!



eh3120 said:


> Thanks everyone, the support honestly means a lot. But now I'm going to ask you all for some advice lol...so I asked him "do you want to have dinner with me some time" but I never said when so we are stuck in a weird dating limbo lol. I don't know if I'm brave enough to approach him about this again. For some reason it makes me feel like a pest ugh!


i don't think a guy is going to think you are a pest for starting a conversation asking a time and day to have dinner with you! he'd love it, as he's already said 'yes'. the hard part is out of the way.
go for it - and let us know how it goes.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha he doesn't think you are a pest.


----------



## eh3120 (Nov 16, 2010)

It didnt go well


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

what happened?!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

atleast u made the first move.good work.this would have given u a lot of confidence.i have never done it 






bcoz


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> It didnt go well


I'm so sorry. :no I'd ask you to elaborate, but I don't want to be rude. As such, here's hoping things turn around.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Good for you. That is great.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Great Job!!! I'm sure it's just your perception


----------



## Humir (Oct 15, 2011)

eh3120 said:


> It didnt go well


awww. I'm sure it will be better next time


----------

